# Partagas (Cuba) Presidentes Cigar Review - amazing



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Most complex smoke to date...the flavor seemed to change every fith puff. It had notes of cream, peanut butter, caramel, vanilla, coffee...and the ...

Read the full review here: Partagas (Cuba) Presidentes Cigar Review - amazing


----------

